# it must be nice - chad kreoger content



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

saw this in the ottawa citizen...i think i dislike him even more now...



> judge has ordered Nickelback frontman Chad Kroeger to pay his ex common-law partner, Marianna Goriuk, $25,000 a month in alimony.
> 
> Photographed by:
> Michael Buckner, Getty Images for WMG
> ...


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

It just isn't fair. My god, the real world hates Nicklebutt, yet they rake in the $$$, whilst hardworking journeyman players, many of whom can be found n this BB,(including yours truly) starve to death. Helicopters at the last minute my ass.

CT.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I heard a Nickelback song once. I should be paid $25,000 a month for the pain and suffering of that incident.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, there are all kinds of outrageous points about that to me. He makes almost $10 million a year? It seems there's something wrong with the world when you make that much playing music (not even great music at that) while a lot of other talented musicians and more important professionals don't make that much in several lifetimes. 

$10,000 a month isn't enough for her? Did I read it right that she's getting $25,000 after taxes now? Geez. How does her single horse cost her $5,100 a month? I know people that own a dozen horses and it doesn't cost them that much a month.

Talk about extravagant.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> It just isn't fair. My god, the real world hates Nicklebutt, yet they rake in the $$$, whilst hardworking journeyman players, many of whom can be found n this BB,(including yours truly) starve to death. Helicopters at the last minute my ass.
> 
> CT.


You should point us to some of your catchy tunes! I know there are lots of Nickleback haters (I'm certainly anything but a Nickleback, or chad Kroeger, fan) but you can't deny that they write a catchy hook.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> You should point us to some of your catchy tunes! I know there are lots of Nickleback haters (I'm certainly anything but a Nickleback, or chad Kroeger, fan) but you can't deny that they write a catchy hook.


I would not mind to have some of his musical "limitations."


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

He has...or shall I say _had_...some nice things...

[video=youtube;U91GplUPdSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U91GplUPdSs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I realize I am opening myself up to crucifixion by the masses (or at least a percentage of the forum members), but....

I wonder if the judge in the original situation had been a _male_, would the 10K per month (almost equal to the woman's ANNUAL income) have been deemed sufficient???

I still say that Gravity is not the universal law....the REAL universal law is "if you stand to pee you stand to lose"....

By the way, I wouldn't (and haven't) give a dime to Nickelback, Kroeger, or his cronies in all my decades of shuffling around on this rock.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

grumpyoldman said:


> I realize I am opening myself up to crucifixion by the masses (or at least a percentage of the forum members), but....
> 
> I wonder if the judge in the original situation had been a _male_, would the 10K per month (almost equal to the woman's ANNUAL income) have been deemed sufficient???
> 
> ...


I don't know about that... I think that if the judge were myself, i would deem $10,000 per month MORE than sufficient. I wonder how many other groupies got paid so? I would think that maybe the song figured you out was likely about this situation?

[video=youtube;Mm3w0Jq520w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm3w0Jq520w[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Could you imagine what he would be ordered to pay if they had been in California? He's getting off easy.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Man, this thread wreaks of jealousy? Face it guys, you suck as musicians and didn't do what it takes to get to where he got to in his career. Just because you don't like his style of music, you can't deny that guy has some talent, be it making music or money.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, he has a talent for making money. I don't and never will. I am very well aware of that. I don't sing, not interested. But I play guitar as least as good as he does, maybe better. But Snooki and Situation also have a talent for making money. Appears you don't have to have talent in much else other than that in order to generate an a very high income.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Guitarists are always putting up the arguement "i can play better than X" so why arent i making millions? Tough! As with many things it takes a lot of factors to "make it" big. Hating a band like NB is cool among many guitar players or so it seems at least on line. I dont understand that... there is a lot of music i dislike (for the music, not personal reasons) but i dont hate on those bands and suggest i deserve to be in their shoes just because i think thats the way it should be.

There are tons of excellent musicians who wont get their big break, or make the millions. Maybe the boys from NB worked hard, appealed to many people with thier songs, and with some luck made it to where they are. I say good for them, regardless of what i personally think of their music.

As for the personal aspects of a musicians life, i could care less. I have my own life to deal with.

AJC


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

ne1roc said:


> Man, this thread wreaks of jealousy? Face it guys, you suck as musicians and didn't do what it takes to get to where he got to in his career. Just because you don't like his style of music, you can't deny that guy has some talent, be it making music or money.


I actually like some of Nickelback's songs. I like the band Theory of a Deadman which he works with as well. It's not jealousy from which I speak. I love music, but I find it ridiculous that someone makes 10 million a year while there are many more important jobs that don't pay anywhere close to what he makes. I think people should be rewarded for their work but there comes a point where it sometimes gets crazy and this is one of them to me. Just shows me some ridiculous aspects of our system and our values, in my opinion.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Presto1202 said:


> I find it ridiculous that someone makes 10 million a year while there are many more important jobs that don't pay anywhere close to what he makes. I think people should be rewarded for their work but there comes a point where it sometimes gets crazy and this is one of them to me. Just shows me some ridiculous aspects of our system and our values, in my opinion.


That's exactly why I can't stand sports "heroes"...they are WAY overpaid for "playing"...and contribute nothing to society...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Man, this thread wreaks of jealousy? Face it guys, you suck as musicians and didn't do what it takes to get to where he got to in his career. Just because you don't like his style of music, you can't deny that guy has some talent, be it making music or money.


hey they have some Killer Riffs! They came along the right place at the right time. I've seen them live they were great! They put loads of effort into giving their fans a gerat show. I've seen some BIG BIG acts who could (obviously) care less. I'm just kinda sick of em now.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

My first thought on this was "Gold Digger". Whether you like him or not, this appears (not knowing the true facts) like just a cash grab by some one who got thrown off the gravy train.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan or anything but I think NB recorded some pretty killer guitar tones and have some catchy rock songs... 

NB aside, I dislike her for trying to get $95,000 a month in spousal support - they were only together for less than 7 years and didn't even have any kids together...that is crazy...she didn't earn the millions - he did...whether you like them or not I fail to understand how she is eligibale to milk him for 25k a month in these circumstances...complete and utter moose crap...the courts are messed up...they don't punish criminals and then do stuff like this to top it off...I can't help but wonder if she was the singer in the band that made millions and he was the hair dresser if he would be walking away with 25k a month...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Man, this thread wreaks of jealousy? Face it guys, you suck as musicians and didn't do what it takes to get to where he got to in his career. Just because you don't like his style of music, you can't deny that guy has some talent, be it making music or money.


A huge portion of people having bad taste does not equate to talent. Vanilla Ice sold millions of albums, and was nominated for a Grammy. Making money and selling albums does not automatically mean you are talented. Saying people are just jealous of that is kind of ridiculous. I don't care who much money he makes, it doesn't do anything to improve his personality. I'd rather be broke then be him.

As far as the spousal support, karma.  . It does sound ridiculous, but I don't care in his case.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

> In a ruling posted online Thursday, B.C. Supreme Court Associate Chief Justice *Anne MacKenzie *noted that affidavit evidence was "most conflicting" about Goriuk's contributions to the relationship.
> 
> But she said she _*didn't find Goriuk's budget of $25,000 to be unreasonable*_ given the couple's lifestyle.
> 
> "_*I find $10,000 a month to be unreasonable*_ in all the circumstances."





> Originally Posted by grumpyoldman - _*I wonder if the judge in the original situation had been a male, would the 10K per month (almost equal to the woman's ANNUAL income) have been deemed sufficient???*_
> 
> I still say that Gravity is not the universal law....the REAL universal law is "if you stand to pee you stand to lose"....





> Originally Posted by doriangrey - I dislike her for trying to get $95,000 a month in spousal support - they were only together for less than 7 years and didn't even have any kids together...that is crazy...she didn't earn the millions - he did...whether you like them or not I fail to understand how she is eligibale to milk him for 25k a month in these circumstances...complete and utter moose crap...the courts are messed up...they don't punish criminals and then do stuff like this to top it off...I can't help but wonder if she was the singer in the band that made millions and he was the hair dresser if he would be walking away with 25k a month...


Exactly the sentiment I intended in my reply post - I guess my sarcastic style relies heavily on verbal delivery, and doesn't translate well into text presentation....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kroeger makes money doing the following: nickelback, writing for other artists, probably owns a clothing line, etc... - it's not just his band


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> Kroeger makes money doing the following: nickelback, writing for other artists, probably owns a clothing line, etc... - it's not just his band


He also finds bands that sound exactly like nickleback and get's them signed (Theory of a Deadman *shudder*).


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

$25,000.00 per month for flat-backing and she wants more, like over a mil per year. I should have been born a women.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> He also finds bands that sound exactly like nickleback and get's them signed (Theory of a Deadman *shudder*).


You've named one, name another 

I don't mind Nickelback. Some songs I like, some songs I don't. I never bought anything they've put out but have sung along to the radio. I also happen to like some of Theory Of A Dead Man I've heard.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

fredyfreeloader said:


> $25,000.00 per month for flat-backing and she wants more, like over a mil per year. I should have been born a women.


You can have your gender "re-assigned" through surgery these days...it's not too late...ha ha ha...


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> You should point us to some of your catchy tunes! I know there are lots of Nickleback haters (I'm certainly anything but a Nickleback, or chad Kroeger, fan) but you can't deny that they write a catchy hook.


http://www.myspace.com/360763011

Herya go. Catchy as hell,,,now pay me.

CT.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

jimihendrix said:


> You can have your gender "re-assigned" through surgery these days...it's not too late...ha ha ha...


lol that's just wrong.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tarbender said:


> My first thought on this was "Gold Digger". Whether you like him or not, this appears (not knowing the true facts) like just a cash grab by some one who got thrown off the gravy train.


Oh ya, I think we can all agree with that. Whether we think he's overpaid or not she certainly is doing some golddigging. There's probably universal agreement on that. Maybe because we're almost all guys. lol


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

jimihendrix said:


> You can have your gender "re-assigned" through surgery these days...it's not too late...ha ha ha...


How do you re-assign what you can't find, it went into hibernation many years ago.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> http://www.myspace.com/360763011
> 
> Herya go. Catchy as hell,,,now pay me.
> 
> CT.


Yeah, as I thought. How many of those did your band write ?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> $25,000.00 per month for flat-backing and she wants more, like over a mil per year. I should have been born a women.


Hmmm, that's like me saying "all men are asshats" not all women have questionable morals! Some of us even, work and vote and stuff! LOL!!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> $25,000.00 per month for flat-backing and she wants more, like over a mil per year. I should have been born a women.


Not worth commenting on.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Just two I'm afraid, but we have more!! Lighten up willya?? 

At the end of the day, he's still a dick with bad hair in a so-so cookie cutter rock band that the hype machine made huge.

CT.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Just two I'm afraid, but we have more!! Lighten up willya??
> 
> At the end of the day, he's still a dick with bad hair in a so-so cookie cutter rock band that the hype machine made huge.
> 
> CT.


Wow, commenting on his hair???? I don't know, I still read jealousy out of childish comments like these.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Chad has great hair...um...he's the one on the left...


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Alrighty then!

CT.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Hmmm, that's like me saying "all men are asshats" not all women have questionable morals! Some of us even, work and vote and stuff! LOL!!!!


No I don't question women's morals, only this particular one. I worked with many great Female singers in the 60's and they never looked for easy money like this, if ever there was a problem they made sure I got paid even if they didn't, to me that's what being a real person is about. My statement about being born a women was made to make people realize how out of touch are courts are, because of her so called life style, she is by the reasoning of the judge, entitled to $25,000.00 per month, thats crap.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought their first album way back. I don't mind a few of their tunes but find it fairly repetitive after a while. I think what really did them in for me was the overkill on the radio of their tunes, enough already! 
When I first heard Theory of a Deadman, I thought that it was NB! Then I when I found out that Chad produced the album, I could hear him in the studio "no, sing it more like this!". Ya, he did back up vocals and whatnot but I thought that it was almost like a clone band.
As far as his ex, in the courts they see it as an established lifestyle. I know a guy that shacked up with a woman with kids from a previous relationship for a couple of years. He was nailed with support payments after they split because of the "established lifestyle". I personally don't agree with it but hey, get it where you can I guess! What, hosting parties and cleaning up afterwards contributed to their wealth? I don't think so... That's why I'll stay single, thanks!


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

Do they have prenuptual agreements in Canada? lol 

sulphur, what's crazy to me is Chad's g/f and the girl you mentioned is they weren't even married to the guys. Even if they were married 25k a month would be ridiculous but considering they weren't that boggles the mind.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I believe that after 6 months "common law", shacked up, she's entitled to "compensation". 
Someone correct me if I'm wrong on this. I'm not sure if what you had prior to the relatioship is exempt but I doubt it.
That guy that I know is paying support for kids that aren't his, which blew me away.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I believe that after 6 months "common law", shacked up, she's entitled to "compensation".
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong on this. I'm not sure if what you had prior to the relatioship is exempt but I doubt it.
> That guy that I know is paying support for kids that aren't his, which blew me away.


Damn, no way would I live with a girl I wasn't married to then. If I saw her put so much as a toothbrush in I'd throw it out the window. lol


----------

